# kentucky moss pics



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

I live in KY and saw that some people are using KY moss in their vivs. I'm using it too but I've found three different varities in my backyard alone. If anyone has pics of their moss that would be awesome but if not could you atleast try to describe it. I'm intersted in whether I will need to replace it soon or if it will grow to any extent. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

I got some growing next to my driveway I may try to use that is super fine, almost like felt, and really thick pads, almost like pillow moss. I also have a bunch of the normal moss that grows here, but with mixed success on growing it in the terrerium.

Mike C


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah thats what some of mine looks like too. There's the really fine felt moss and then some lighter green moss all along the side of my house. I have that in a viv now but its already starting to lose its color only after a few months, however there are all types of little sprouts shooting out of it. And then there's this almost selangella (sp?) like moss that is still really vibrant and beautiful. Think I'd have any luck growing under subdued light with a fertilizer? Does any of your moss actually spread? Thanks for your input.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

*moss*

if your moss is growing in direct sun out of doors, the light require indoors is usually not enough. try moss that is growing at least in part shade. also vitamin and mineral powders will kill most moss.


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

The moss I collected was in the shade, either under the tree or alonside the house where there's not much light. I have 3 10 gal tanks set up next to each other with a shop light overhead so the ends of the tanks on the side are kinda dark and i noticed some new growth in there yesterday. Nice and bright green. Its also growing a bit underneath my plants. It would be great if it spread and I didn't have to keep replacing it like I thought I would.


----------

